
Go, Racket and other languages: A comparison - rohshall
http://cxwangyi.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/chinese-whispers-in-racket-and-go/
======
jussij
> Weeks earlier, Rob Pike gave a talk Go Concurrency Patterns in Google IO
> 2012

That is over a year old.

Since then Go has moved up one (minor) version number and by all accounts it
is now 20 to 40 % faster.

